

SASS gets functions - djacobs
http://nex-3.com/posts/104-haml-and-sass-3-1-are-released

======
djacobs
I'm very happy that SASS and HAML are finally separated, and I don't think I'm
alone in that. But I'm not a fan of this mini-language that's gradually
creeping into SASS.

I do understand the need for SASS not simply to be a declarative language.
(Its dynamic nature is why I started using it in the first place.) However,
growing a language ad-hoc around CSS doesn't seem like the best way to go.
Instead, I would recommend preprocessing SASS through an existing interpreter
(like a Ruby implementation) and not come up with language features "on the
fly".

Long-term, it's clear to me that CSS would be much more useful if it were
written in a homoiconic Turing-complete language. That way, we could code
configuration succinctly (via macros) but have access to all the power of the
full language when necessary.

What I'm saying is: right now this feels like a hack.

~~~
chriseppstein
There's no "gradual creeping" or "ad-hoc" language features being added "on
the fly". We spend a lot of time thinking about what features are included in
Sass and most feature concepts do not get added.

Feel free to write your CSS in ruby, it would take less than a week to whip up
a DSL for CSS, but good luck trying to get a designer to use it ;)

~~~
djacobs
Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge fan of SASS and Compass and think variables
have been implemented well. But retroactively adding functions _feels_ ad-hoc,
even if great care was taken when adding the feature. I feel that designers
might be more likely to write Ruby methods than these style functions (though
of course I don't have data to back that up).

------
vnorby
This is great, will break some existing SASS though (for example, it broke
!variable = 100px syntax in my app)

~~~
chriseppstein
Sorry! But that syntax was deprecated in 3.0...

~~~
Inviz
I tried to use all the edge sass and compass, but gradients css code seems to
be rendered without "old webkit" (with color-stops) gradient syntax. Although
changelog says it stays.

What is the decision on the subject? Am I facing a bug or is it really
deprecated?

~~~
chriseppstein
It should work based on the urls below. Contact the mailing list for support.

[https://github.com/chriseppstein/compass/blob/stable/framewo...](https://github.com/chriseppstein/compass/blob/stable/frameworks/compass/stylesheets/compass/css3/_images.scss#L22)

[https://github.com/chriseppstein/compass/blob/stable/framewo...](https://github.com/chriseppstein/compass/blob/stable/frameworks/compass/stylesheets/compass/_support.scss#L26)

------
CWIZO
Does anyone have a mirror/cache of this?

~~~
JonnieCache
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:nex-3.c...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:nex-3.com/posts/104-haml-
and-sass-3-1-are-released&hl=en&gl=uk&strip=1)

You can get the google cache for any url by searching for that url prepended
with cache:

~~~
CWIZO
I tried that but somehow it didn't work ... Thanks!

